# Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA?



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I picked a GTI engine that came out of a 96' for my Mk2 turbo project.. I was told that its and OBD1 but i'm not sure.. 
Can you tell from these pics? (not near the engine right now)


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA? (Satur9)*

OBD1.


----------



## bulldoser62 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA? (bigteal)*

how can you tell by the pic if it is obd1 or 2 ?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA? (bulldoser62)*

The OBDI manifold has a big hole in it in the back for the ISV, and the throttle body has a three pin TPS. The OBDII manifold has no ISV port, and the TB has a crazy 5-6 pin TPS, its huge.


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sweet.. 
I'll have to check to make sure when i get home in a few days!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Satur9)*

If that is the motor you are getting, its OBDI.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA? (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_and the TB has a crazy 5-6 pin TPS, its huge.

*8-PIN* connector with 7 pins.Pin slot #4 is empty.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Do I have an OBD1 or OBD2 ABA? (Wizard-of-OD)*

There you go folks, right from the horse's mouth.
8 pins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

I gots 3 pins..
Woot


----------



## Skylierw22 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Aba in a mk2*



Satur9 said:


> I gots 3 pins..<p>Woot


My mk2 has a aba swap in it some stuff I believe is obd1 and obd2 
Just got it and tryin figure some stuff out I have a turbo kit almost here 
I have the block number aba048992 idk if that tells u anything I no it has a obd1 maf 
Is there any number I the motor to look for and it tell me and on the head ? Ill try get some pic to upload


----------



## mafiaman52991 (Jun 29, 2009)

are you sure that motor came from a 96' i thought they changed mid 95' from obd1-2, thats definately obd1 but the block may be obd2 (no forged crank or piston oil squirters) easy to check pop the oil pan off and see if theres little oil squirters pointed at the bottom of the pistons


----------



## Satur9 (Oct 23, 2003)

Good lord, what an old thread.

For sure I have the oil squirters, i saw them when i took the block apart to clean it up!



mafiaman52991 said:


> are you sure that motor came from a 96' i thought they changed mid 95' from obd1-2, thats definately obd1 but the block may be obd2 (no forged crank or piston oil squirters) easy to check pop the oil pan off and see if theres little oil squirters pointed at the bottom of the pistons


----------

